# Solo cycling the US Pro Challenge?



## fueledbymetal (Sep 24, 2007)

I'd like to cycle some of the stages of the Pro Cycling Challenge next year unsupported rather than pay for an organized tour. Is it permitted to ride the same roads on a bike early on the same day as the race? I'd like to be rolling by 0700 which put me well ahead of the peloton.


----------



## Rokh On (Oct 30, 2011)

you mean you don't want to pay the $10,750 to ride ??? I don't understand!?!

yes you can ride the routes. There might be an issue in the cities/towns closer to the start/finish line areas but that would be about it


----------

